# My old slipper pics in one place



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

I've noticed that all my old pictures are broken, so I'll upload as many as I can find all in one spot, a few at a time. Enjoy!
In this set: Paph Triple Bella 'Spotted Chad' AM/AOS
Paph venustum
Paph St Swithin 'Cracked Pepper'


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph Wössner Kolorand 'Foot Fetish' AM/AOS
Paph charlesworthii '183°'
Paph Chiu Hua Dancer 'Wacky Worm' AM/AOS


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph Shin-Yi Apple x Hsinying Carlos
Paph niveum
Paph Shin-Yi Pearl 'Napoleon Complex'


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph Mystic Isle 'Mischief'
Paph sugiyamanum
Paph Fanaticum


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph rothschildianum 'Vermithrax'
Paph vietnamense
Paph tranlienianum 'Minion #12' AM/AOS


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph Shun-Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS
Paph Shun-Fa Golden 'Fricka' 
Paph fowliei 'Flat Hattery'


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph purpuratum 'Ain't Misbehavin'
Paph Nimit 'One-Sided'
Paph Lady Rothschild 'Buttermilk'


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph Temptation 'Gym Socks' AM/AOS
Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz 'Pancake' AM/AOS
Paph Mount Low 'Regina' AM/CCM/AOS


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Paph Hsinying Franz x anitum 'Hallow'
Paph concolor 'Sharp Cheddar'
Paph Windswept 'Round Top'


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 17, 2019)

And Paph godefroyae
That's all I can find


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow, thanks going through all thise effort for us. It is good to see all these photos of all these different Paphs in one place.

Thanks!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 17, 2019)

Hallelujah, what a spectacular cornucopia of Paphs! 

All are nice, and so are the photos. Thanks!

I for my part am especially taken by:

Paph charlesworthii '183°'
Paph rothschildianum 'Vermithrax'
Paph vietnamense
Paph purpuratum 'Ain't Misbehavin'
Paph concolor 'Sharp Cheddar'

May one enquire, whence you got them?

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!
Love the Kolorand!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks for re-sharing.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 18, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Hallelujah, what a spectacular cornucopia of Paphs!
> 
> All are nice, and so are the photos. Thanks!
> 
> ...



Let's see.....
the charleseorthii and concolor both came from Parkside Orchids, purpuratum & vietnamense were from Little Brook Orchids, and the rothschildianum was from Orchid Zone.


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2019)

Great collection, I'm growing out a compot of 'Wacky Worm' × 'Cracked Pepper' so it is cool to see the parents.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 21, 2019)

Well, that's exciting!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 24, 2019)

you have some wonderful flowers


----------



## GuRu (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm impressed to see all these lovely flowers which are very nicely pictured. Congrats Tony.


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2019)

Do you still have the roth and the Mount Low? Or were those lost?


----------



## Hien (Jul 29, 2019)

your idea of this thread inspires me so much that I decide to put all of the photos of my leucochilum/godefroyae collection in one thread to aid other SlipperTalk members in examining/comparing various breeding lines without having to jump between multiple threads. I also put the breeding parents' names , the sellers (when available) just in case someone want to find similar sibling plants on the market.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 29, 2019)

Justin said:


> Do you still have the roth and the Mount Low? Or were those lost?


Everything except the sugiyamanum, which was a cranky clone, is alive and well. I did give a lot of these plants to friends, though. Caring for them became too much.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2019)

Lovely collection and the photos are excellent.
No Phrags?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Time to add to this.
Paph Prince Edward of York 'Sublime Botanical Noodliness'
Paph thaianum '#1' (temporary name)


----------



## blondie (Oct 13, 2019)

Some fantastic blooms there


----------



## Guldal (Oct 13, 2019)

That PEOY is sublime, Indeed! WAUW!
And the thaianum a cutie!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m not a big slipper person but this one is exceptional!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 13, 2019)

Love your photos. Request to see full plant on thaianum? Love the tiny plant/huge flower.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2019)

groovy photos!
thank you!


----------

